# 2011 orders!?!?



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok so my BF just fully payed for my Extreme Hatchling that should be hatched around June-July (July 23rd is my b-day!). Im so excited! Has anyone else reserved one of Bobby's ALWAYS AMAZING babies?? I can't wait  I already have a 50 gallon tank (with most of it ready to be set up) waiting for my little Sobek-Ra (Sobek for short). 

Soooo! Who's excited!!! Have any names picked out? Male - Female? Tank already set up?


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 4, 2011)

hi! congrats on your new baby!!!!
I ordered my first one from him last month! I CANNOT WAIT!! I put in a request for a male black and white.
I plan to name him Spartacus. I am having a 4'x2' cage being built for him =)
SUPER EXCITED!! JULY CANNOT COME SOON ENOUGH!! =D


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 4, 2011)

I know right! Congrats to you too! Once I get him I'm going to take pics and vids and introduce you guys to the little fella. 
Thank God for Gu's


----------



## reptastic (Apr 4, 2011)

congrats on everyones new tegu, If all pans out i plan on ordering a female b/w from bobby, i Havnt decided on a name yet but im hoping to get a black nose.


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 4, 2011)

WildlifeLover429 said:


> I know right! Congrats to you too! Once I get him I'm going to take pics and vids and introduce you guys to the little fella.
> Thank God for Gu's



ooohhh yeah definately!!!!
looks like theres gonna be tons of new pics and videos pouring in soon!!! wooo! looking forward to it!


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 4, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> WildlifeLover429 said:
> 
> 
> > I know right! Congrats to you too! Once I get him I'm going to take pics and vids and introduce you guys to the little fella.
> ...



I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's babies aswell!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 4, 2011)

I put my order down in late November 2010 for a Male B/W, i have a 75g and all my supplies the bulbs ,calcium supps,hides,water dish, everything else besides the substrate.

I even have aluminium foil to cover the screen top to keep in humidity and i just replaced the part of the mesh screen top where the MVB will be with chicken wire,to allow for more uvb. 

The name thing i am still trying to decide on. I am going to go with one of these 4 names, Grimmjow,Byaykuya,pain or sesshomaru (All anime related and characters are bad ass!). Not sure which one but it will hit me soon.

I have wanted a tegu for sooo long and now that the time is almost here i am so excited! The wait from November to june-july i am doing is nothing compared to how long i wanted a tegu. Ounce i get my tegu and new camera this site will be flooded with pictures lol and ofcourse i cannot wait to see all of you guys new baby gu's as well.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 4, 2011)

This is the second best time of the year(after the shipping out of the tegus lol) its exciting to who's getting what. Cant wait til the pics start rolling in!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 4, 2011)

_I was thinking of putting a deposit on a AA but,... I want what I had,.. at least one of his siblings from the original clutch. I would be ecstatic  if I found someone selling an '09 AA. 

On the other hand I'm thinking I should hold off until my God Tegu has her first clutch with Txrepgirl ._


----------



## frost (Apr 5, 2011)

i put down a deposit on a pair of black and whites.cant wait till i get em.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 8, 2011)

The wait is killing me!!! But its sooo going to be worth it! My BF is deciding wether or not he wants to oder an All American for himself  I hope he does (I really want of those too). Can you house an extreme and american together? will they have problem in the future (Male & Male or Male & Female?)


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 8, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> hi! congrats on your new baby!!!!
> I ordered my first one from him last month! I CANNOT WAIT!! I put in a request for a male black and white.
> I plan to name him Spartacus. I am having a 4'x2' cage being built for him =)
> SUPER EXCITED!! JULY CANNOT COME SOON ENOUGH!! =D




You might wanna reconsider building that 4x2 and go with something bigger. That cage MIGHT last you a year. Of course, everybody's situations are different and you might have a plan for that. Just trying to save you an extra HUGE step. You're gonna be STOKED.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 9, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> turtlepunk said:
> 
> 
> > hi! congrats on your new baby!!!!
> ...



I agree completely. As slide stated, everyones situations are different. If possible I would definitely go with something a little bit larger. My tegu is about 3.5ft and about 10 months old. If it is a space issue you might want to consider doing something like having a bit more height so you can add some kind of platform or shelf later on to give your tegu some more floorspace.


----------



## AvaHal12 (Apr 9, 2011)

I order a B&W Tegu from Varnyard back in March 2011. I have looked at every website on tegus... twice!!! I have designed, on paper, my tegu's cage at least four times. I plan on starting to build the enclosure the second weekend in May. The only good thing about having so much time is shopping for sales online for supplies.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 9, 2011)

AvaHal12 said:


> I plan on starting to build the enclosure the second weekend in May. The only good thing about having so much time is shopping for sales online for supplies.



Congrats,maybe we'll have one from the same clutch . Got that right about the shopping online,i prob spent about $300 on tegu supplies online from water condtioner to lights and decor,i just keep buying lol , time is flying now kind of,i put my deposit down in late novmeber and look now already 4 months into the year. Let's hope june/july comes this fast if not faster!


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 9, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> turtlepunk said:
> 
> 
> > hi! congrats on your new baby!!!!
> ...



yeah I have plans to move him into a bigger enclosure. I think the only reason why i decided to start with a smaller enclosure is because i kept hearing SO MANY opinions on hatchlings stressing out in a bigger enclosure. (which sounds kind of weird when you think of WILD hatchlings who have the whole world at their feet)
what are your guys' opinions on this?


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 10, 2011)

My opinion is that I dont wanna be stuck shasing a hatchling around a 8x4 enclosure. lol. jp. In my opinion, get a larger enclosure, they'll be fine. Put everything they need in one half or section, and leave a couple hides on the other end. Most likely they'll stay within the area of the things they need. I don't think they should stress out unless they feel threatened and can't hide :/


----------



## frost (Apr 11, 2011)

sigh,all this talk of hatchlings is making me want july to come faster. when they hatch im gonna loose a lot of sleep lol.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 11, 2011)

lol me to! When the day comes that my two boys are supposed to arrive, im going to wake up sooo early and wait right at the door waiting for it to ring!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (May 19, 2011)

Made my deposit on an Extreme male today (only a few left is what my email said!!) Its great to see so much excitement going on! Just 2-3 more months guys! Crazy to think, we are going to be related by tegu! ;o) Can't wait to see your new babies! I'll be posting like crazy when my guy arrives!


----------



## yoyocrazy (May 19, 2011)

really wish i could get a AA but might get a extreme if i dont get a savana monitor


----------



## Maro1 (May 19, 2011)

I am getting an Extreme and a B&W. I can't wait!


----------



## yoyocrazy (May 19, 2011)

Maro1 said:


> I am getting an Extreme and a B&W. I can't wait!



nice!


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 20, 2011)

Piercedcub32 said:


> Made my deposit on an Extreme male today (only a few left is what my email said!!) Its great to see so much excitement going on! Just 2-3 more months guys! Crazy to think, we are going to be related by tegu! ;o) Can't wait to see your new babies! I'll be posting like crazy when my guy arrives!



Ha ha  I never really thought of that but you are right! Were all going to be Tegu related lol. Can't wait to see my Gu's siblings as well.


----------



## slideaboot (May 20, 2011)

turtlepunk said:


> slideaboot said:
> 
> 
> > turtlepunk said:
> ...




I really have never had an issue putting hatchling tegus in larger enclosures. True, you could spend some time "chasing" them around until they get used to you, but A LOT of that "chasing" can be alleviated by proper PRELIMINARY acclimation techniques. For example, if you're willing to be patient enough to just sit with your hand in the cage for 10-20 minutes at a time, or just spot clean, change water, etc...then eventually your tegus will stop thinking you're a threat and will, most likely, start coming TO you when you open the cage. I've NEVER had to chase a tegu around a cage after the first two weeks of this acclimation technique. They ALWAYS come to the enclosure doors when I open them. Always. Granted, that might just might be my experience, but I think it might be my experience BECAUSE of how I acclimated my tegus to my presence.

Good luck, either way!


----------



## yoyocrazy (May 20, 2011)

im just curious do his AA sale out quick-boobys AA


----------



## slideaboot (May 20, 2011)

They've only been around for a year, but I do believe that every single one sold last year. If you want one, and he still has one, I'd recommend putting down a deposit ASAP.


----------



## james.w (May 20, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> They've only been around for a year, but I do believe that every single one sold last year. If you want one, and he still has one, I'd recommend putting down a deposit ASAP.




I thought he had the AA in 2009 and 2010. Was 2010 the first time he bred these??


----------



## Piercedcub32 (May 24, 2011)

He was all out, when i inquired for 2011. But shoot him an email, perhaps someone backed out or something. ;o)



slideaboot said:


> They've only been around for a year, but I do believe that every single one sold last year. If you want one, and he still has one, I'd recommend putting down a deposit ASAP.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 27, 2011)

All this talk is making me want a vanyard. I am very tempted by an extreme.


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 27, 2011)

I'm excited for all you with deposits, nothing like opening that package and seeing your baby GU for the first time.


----------



## ReptilianManiac (May 27, 2011)

I'm obsessing O_O. Must have tegu NAO! FYI name him Byakuya so calmly arrogant


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I just made my deposit on an extreme tegu from Bobby. Now I can be driven crazy with the waiting game like veryone else.


----------



## frost (Jun 2, 2011)

if i ever get the money for an extreme im getting one.. i love the colors on those and id will be an even bigger cuddle buddy.lol


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jun 2, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> Well I just made my deposit on an extreme tegu from Bobby. Now I can be driven crazy with the waiting game like veryone else.



Congrats!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks I am pretty excited these are such unique tegus.


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 12, 2011)

I just reserved a male, and I'm very excited about the prospect of having another lizard, especially one with so much personality, watching his videos they truly act like dogs with scales haha. My gf seems a little iffy about the thought of having a lizard this large,but she said she would get use to it. I told her not to worry that I would always be around, or close to him when he's free roaming. Can't wait til July.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 12, 2011)

My husband will not even touch my reptiles however he really likes the tegu. He even let my new extreme crawl around on his lap. As long as she is not afraid of them she might get used to it.


----------



## Teguwhisperer (Jun 12, 2011)

I want one so bad and my mom for once is actually liking the idea of a godzilla like lizard in the house .


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Jun 12, 2011)

*I too have a deposit on a male B&W, "Thor", the waiting game is a wee bit agonizing I must say, lol.....At least building his cage, helps fill in the time....*


----------



## Irish-SiMurphy (Jun 13, 2011)

Just put through my order for an extreme giant baby from bobby... this one will be traveling all the way to dublin,ireland

Cant wait now like the rest on the list im sure


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Jun 13, 2011)

Irish-SiMurphy said:


> Just put through my order for an extreme giant baby from bobby... this one will be traveling all the way to dublin,ireland
> 
> Cant wait now like the rest on the list im sure


*
I would luv to see your baby's passport pix, lol.....*


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 14, 2011)

I think I just thought of my name, thanks to our Irish friend...Oban.


----------



## Irish-SiMurphy (Jun 14, 2011)

Nytes_Haven said:


> Irish-SiMurphy said:
> 
> 
> > Just put through my order for an extreme giant baby from bobby... this one will be traveling all the way to dublin,ireland
> ...



 i like it lol


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 22, 2011)

Just want to say, waiting sucks lol.


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 22, 2011)

im going to die before i get my black nose tegu i want it so bad

lol just realized this was about extreme giants i should read more


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jun 22, 2011)

roastedspleen said:


> im going to die before i get my black nose tegu i want it so bad
> 
> lol just realized this was about extreme giants i should read more





It doesn't matter  were all excited to get our new babies and congratulation! oh, and I feel the same way lol.


----------



## glk832 (Jun 27, 2011)

I cant wait until you guys get your babies... cant wait to see them.. I will be in the same position next year hopfully I can get me another by that time...


----------



## adam1120 (Jun 27, 2011)

so what babys are hatched yet? the extremes are hatched allready?? and the b&w any day now?


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah someone posted earlier about the extremes hatching already!! said bobby sent him an email about it. I emailed bobby earlier today to confirm it. (cuz i ordered an extreme) and am SUPER EXCITED. havent gotten an email back yet. Hes probably busy with all the babies! =)


----------



## xocrieox (Jun 28, 2011)

already sent my final payment to Bobby last night now its just waiting.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 29, 2011)

Everyone that ordered a Extreme from me this season should have gotten an email from me, if you made a deposit on an Extreme and did not get an email, email me at [email protected] 

This is not about normals, reds or AAs, so please don't mass email me asking, I will contact you as soon as they start hatching.

Thanks, Bobby


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Jun 29, 2011)

VARNYARD said:


> Everyone that ordered a Extreme from me this season should have gotten an email from me, if you made a deposit on an Extreme and did not get an email, email me at [email protected]
> 
> This is not about normals, reds or AAs, so please don't mass email me asking, I will contact you as soon as they start hatching.
> 
> Thanks, Bobby



Just sent an email to you, I didn't receive my hatchling email, Extreme Male.


----------



## Maro1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Woo Hoo! won't be long now!


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't wait either, thought I would be okay, and it wouldn't phase me, but looking forward to getting him haha.


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Jun 29, 2011)

*[size=large]It seems like my bf has gotten bitten by the Tegu bug, lol. Now he wants me to get an Extreme Giant from next years clutch's. Its funny as I am still waiting on my B&W still, lol....[/size]*


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 9, 2011)

Do they usually ship when they are three weeks? So is that like the 18th of the month?


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone get a date when they're shipping, also those who have gotten one know the shipping time? I hear Monday, I work the next day at 7p,but wanted to spend some time with him before I had to go in, have the whole next day off but not the same lol.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 16, 2011)

i havent worked with bobby but other posts make it seem like hes a little flexible with shipping if need be. you may be able to ask about shipping a different day but it could mean waiting longer.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 16, 2011)

bobby had told me he is shipping my extreme out monday. so im sure this applies to others as well unless im just that special  jk


----------



## AvaHal12 (Jul 22, 2011)

How did people work it out to be able to pick up their tegu at the post office instead of having it delivered? It is hot down here in South Florida and I do not trust our mail carrier.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 22, 2011)

When I called bobby to confirm the shipment he decided that it would be better for hold at the post office cause it was so hot here, I would imagine you just ask the post office to have it held whenever you have the package sent out


----------

